# part of my new rehandling setup ;)



## JBroida (Mar 31, 2012)

just moved this into the store today


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 31, 2012)

Sweet!


Your store is so organized it confuses me. Everythings, like..._put away...._


----------



## Dusty (Mar 31, 2012)

That big handle on the ground will be far too heavy.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 31, 2012)

lol


----------



## chuck239 (Mar 31, 2012)

You should have asked me to stop by and help. 

-Chuck


----------



## JBroida (Mar 31, 2012)

i seriously thought about it... but then my friend who happened to be in the area stopped by to help out


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 31, 2012)

I think that log had roots that went into a famous Japanese waterstone quarry.


----------



## Chifunda (Apr 1, 2012)

Blue Spruce Toolworks. You know you like nice things.






:doublethumbsup:


----------



## JBroida (Apr 1, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> Sweet!
> 
> 
> Your store is so organized it confuses me. Everythings, like..._put away...._



that would be the influence of Sara


----------



## Seth (Apr 1, 2012)

Do you guys ever have fights, I mean discussions?? ......oooppps wrong forum. (Please don't answer...just being silly here...)


----------



## JBroida (Apr 1, 2012)

theres good reason sara has a couple of days off  It keeps the sanity


----------

